

What the Pyra Linux Handheld Should Look Like: Final Renders - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=5257..

======
fit2rule
As a long time user of the Pandora, I can't wait to have a Pyra in my hands.
The Pandora has been such an amazing machine - as a games system, as a hacking
workstation, and as a general-purpose computer ..

I think that the guys behind the Pandora/Pyra have learned a lot about how you
build a community-driven device and still stay alive - they've faced every
single challenge that a startup can go through, and then some (volcano) .. and
have still managed to stay alive. If you're in the business of making a new
hardware product, you should do your research and see what these guys have
gone through - it may help a great deal.

